# Freezing during boot

## PostChache

Hello, 

Here's the scenario. I was using my computer not doing anything except for editing a document (nothing technical). I turned off my laptop turned it on later and now it freezes everytime it gets to INIT: Entering runlevel:3. I've tried loading from other kernels, but I'm getting the same issue. While it was working I didn't change anything so this behavior is out of the blue. I've tried restarting multiple times with no progress. Has anyone had this type of issue before?

This is what I see I"m tying this out. 

```

... 

mounting misc binary format filesystem...

loading custom binary format handlers...

activating additional swap space...

setting up tmpfiles.d entries

initializing random number generator 

Starting D-Bus system messagebus...

start wicd daemon 

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

starting syslog-ng

```

THen the system hangs there

If I type anying it doesn't appear

----------

## Hu

Does the machine panic?  Is it accessible over the network?  When was the last time you updated?  When was the last successful full reboot?

----------

## PostChache

It doesn't display a kernel panic. I updated it last weekend and I've rebooted at least once a day since then.

It hangs at different moments after runlevel 3

----------

## Jaglover

I'd boot from a CD and check the hard drive and filesystems.

----------

## PostChache

Is there any specific tools or commands that I should run? I see that a lot of people are saying the update of udev broke their system could this be related or does this sound more of a hardware issue?

----------

## BillWho

 *PostChache wrote:*   

> I see that a lot of people are saying the update of udev broke their system could this be related 

 

Check your .config for:

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

I'm not sure if the rescue cd has smartmontools, but it will provide you with a good indication of how good/bad the drive is    :Wink: 

----------

## PostChache

That is how my config file is

I've chrooted in and in /var/log/messages this is the last lines when it hangs from syslog-ng

```

syslog-ng[1986]: Termination requested via signal, terminating;

syslog-ng[1986]: syslog-ng shutting down; version="3.2.5"

```

I don't know where else to look :\

Edit:

I've removed everything from rc-update default and now it hangs at the login screen  :Sad: 

Edit:

After taking out modesetting and removing all from rc default it doesn't hang anymore but now my keyboard is unresponsive, but the _ is blinking.

----------

## incripshin

This sounds a lot like what's going on with me, but I think I'll make a separate post so I don't derail this.

edit Turns out it was a hardware issue of some sort. I reassembled my computer (that's the short version of the story) and it works again.

----------

## BillWho

PostChache,

Those symptoms sound a lot like hardware. Maybe boot a mint or ubuntu cd (I think they both have memtest) to see if it runs and check the memory.

It might help in eliminating or identifying the source of the errors.

----------

## PostChache

I'll run memtest+ now

So even though doing nomodeset and the system stops hanging, but the keyboard is unresponsive it still sounds like a hardware problem D: ?

I can load a livecd without having any problems with graphics or fb

Edit: 

Memtest found no errors :\ What should I provide y'all so that we can figure this out? 

I know that if KMS is enabled my system hangs. I read in another post that they had to downgrade their's so I did the same and it still doesn't work. With KMS disabled my system doesn't hang (with x disabled from default), but I am unable to type into the console to login.

----------

